# Bar?...shed?...pub?



## sqyre (16/8/06)

hi all,

Just thought i might post a few pics of my obsession..

I got my first home brew kit a few years ago..(given to me for my birthday by my mum..)

I left it in the cupboard for months trying to save up all the tallies i could when one 
day i walked into the local home brew shop and discovered kegging
...So i put together my first "on tap" fridge...then another, Bigger and Better.. 

This is where it all began... I was hooked...not just on the making of the Beer 
but mostly building the equipment that makes it, stores it, supplies it 
and most importantly where you Enjoy it.

OK. so i already have 2 beer fridges on the verandah, 5 fermenters in the laundry,
a 12 cube clearing rack in the spare bedroom and variety of bits and pieces strewn 
through the house. I'm running out of room...

*"Honey, can i build a....shed...to put my...beer stuff in??"*

_"I would like your beer out of the house."_

*"And i can build a little bar in it so my mates arn't drinkin in the house."*

_"Yes Dear, sounds good...just a little shed down the back???"_

*"Yep....."* :super: 

And so it began...

My Happy little home..





Ummm...and the....Shed..















I love being in the Doghouse...


----------



## sluggerdog (16/8/06)

Great idea, looks awesome.

Would love to see some pics of the inside if possible..

Cheers
SD!


----------



## Jye (16/8/06)

Bloody beautiful :beerbang: 

Would love some more pics once finished.


----------



## Doc (16/8/06)

Are you sure that isn't the new house, and the old house is now the brewshed ? 
Awesome.

Doc


----------



## sqyre (16/8/06)

And the inside...

Pretty much finished the walls windows etc.

All the focus is on getting the Bar up and running...

The pics are of upstairs...

downstairs will eventually have a brew room with a small cold room.

kegs kept downstairs with glycol pumped up for the font and glass chiller...

View attachment 8702


----------



## Steve (16/8/06)

holy crap!!!


----------



## Steve (16/8/06)

Steve said:


> holy crap!!!




sorry - just climbed back onto my chair. Now that is what I call a Bar?...shed?...pub? Sensational man.


----------



## therook (16/8/06)

were do you live?

were all coming over :chug:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (16/8/06)

WOW Un &^$$&beliverable.. 

Well done ..

GOLD MEDAL... 

Just out of interest where are you, Fill your location in on your profile. Just area dont need directions, we'll find you.  hahah

Awsome bloody awsome..


----------



## GMK (16/8/06)

Most excellent...

Where abouts are you to have enough room to build that.


----------



## sqyre (16/8/06)

How ya doin fella's im pretty much in beaudesert, QLD. about 50km south of brissy.

Thanks for the excellent feedback been workin on it for a while now.

..(when im not Drinking) :blink:


----------



## Hopsta (16/8/06)

I know this is a big call but i think you might be the most obsessed/dedicated homebrewer on this forum! Congratulations, thats not just a bar, thats a pub hanging off the back of your house!!!! :super:


----------



## James Squire (16/8/06)

Sqyre,  OMG!

You are a HERO mate! :super: 

If only there were a smilie symbol for bowing to your greatness!  

JS (dreaming of a big shed...)


----------



## therook (16/8/06)

looking up flightcentre.com.au for cheap airfares to beaudesert.....he we come


----------



## Ross (16/8/06)

Totally gobsmacked - thought I had a good bar, but that's f*****g awesome.

If your beer is half as good as your bar pub, I sincerely hope us Brizzy boys get an invite - looks like the venue for the next Qld xmas case swap to me  

Edit: Sqyre, have you started AG brewing yet? I see in your early posts you bulk ferment kits. With a bar like that mate, you'll have to move over to the darkside, that's assuming you haven't already?


cheers Ross


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/8/06)

:blink: 
that's crazy!!!! I love it!


----------



## sqyre (16/8/06)

Hey Ross,

Thanks

No haven't started AG Brewing YET!

But working on it...i went to a AG demo a couple of weeks ago.

since then been dieing to have a go...

started collecting equipment...wont be long..


----------



## Punter (16/8/06)

My god man!  
That is one awesome setup you have there :super: 
I am extremely envious


----------



## Airgead (16/8/06)

Hopsta said:


> I know this is a big call but i think you might be the most obsessed/dedicated homebrewer on this forum! Congratulations, thats not just a bar, thats a pub hanging off the back of your house!!!! :super:



Wrong way round.. Thats a house hanging off the back pf a pub!

Awesome.  :super:


----------



## smurf (16/8/06)

WOW


----------



## homekegger1 (16/8/06)

Like my writing I am green with envy. Mine is just a pipe dream, I admired the likes of Bars from Ross, Normell, Bindi and GMK, but this my friend takes the cake.

AND THE WINNER IS....... :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang: 

WOW, excellent job mate. Here's to hopefully one day sharing a beer with you in that fantastic little pub away from pubs.

Cheers

HK


----------



## ant (16/8/06)

Sqyre, I rate that very highly. You are clearly a man who values the finer things in life, such as having your own pub where you cannot be refused a drink, and not have to pay to have a beer in. Sure hope you're planning to maximise that space on the top floor with a pool table and a pinnie!  

I will be using you as a case study to SWMBO, to extoll the virtues of getting me and my brewing completely out of the house, and at the same time, allowing me the freedom and flexibility to have a domain I can call my very own, and not have to share with gardening implements, and other assorted crap (wher "crap" can be defined as being non-brewing focused). Sadly for me, living in the burbs does not provide me with the opportunity to build an aircraft hangar in the backyard, but there can be many improvements to my meagre workshop I'm sure.

This board is a prime example of brewers just taking it that step too far... and this has clearly set a new benchmark.

I'm green as kermit - beautiful view too. Great stuff. :beerbang:


----------



## arsenewenger (16/8/06)

Just when You think You have seen it all, Man that is awesome . Not much else can be said than that 


LOVE YOUR WORK :beer: :beer: :chug: 

AW


----------



## bindi (16/8/06)

Ross said:


> Totally gobsmacked - thought I had a good bar, but that's f*****g awesome.
> 
> If your beer is half as good as your bar pub, I sincerely hope us Brizzy boys get an invite - looks like the venue for the next Qld xmas case swap to me
> 
> ...




Ditto that : Totally gobsmacked - thought I had a good bar, but that's f*****g awesome.  Qld case swap and don't forget the Sunshine Coast guys.


----------



## jimmysuperlative (16/8/06)

... holy whizzer!! :blink: 

... I think we have a winner? :super:


----------



## Hutch (16/8/06)

AWESOME!!!

...and I thought MY wife was good enough to let me drill holes in a fridge and call that a bar.

You are a legend.


----------



## johnno (16/8/06)

:lol: :lol: Just had a look at this thread.

That is a beauty sqyre.

I reckon you will be going down in Homebrewing lore with a bar...shed..pub like that.

Wonder if you started a craze? Will someone out there try for bigger and better?

Lovely.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Adamt (16/8/06)

Amazing... :super: 

It's my new goal in life to beat this! I guess that means I'll have to graduate and live at home for another 10 years lol.


----------



## Bobby (16/8/06)

brilliant!


----------



## SJW (16/8/06)

Not a bad stepping stone to something bigger.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (16/8/06)

Amazing!!! It's beautiful Mate. I'm actually looking into starting up a pub and would settle for far less.  

Be proud...be very proud!

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## chimera (16/8/06)

I am in awe, with a bar like that i'd never leave the doghouse!


----------



## Mothballs (16/8/06)

Mate that looks fantastic. It is MUCH BIGGER than I had pictured in my mind from your description. I can't wait to see it in full operation. I second and third Ross and Bindis nomination for the next venue for a Qld case swap. Now that I have seen the size of the brewery/bar I think it is inevitable that you will join the dark side and start grain brewing. And its not like you can say you don't have enough space to fit the gear in :lol: :lol: 

Cheers
Mothballs


----------



## Maxt (16/8/06)

It's ok... I guess... :beer:


----------



## Doogiechap (16/8/06)

I'll be printing this thread out and posting it on the wall of my shed for inspiration  
Well done indeed !! I'll expect the Hotelliers Assosciation will be visiting soon looking for your membership  
Happy brewing !
Cheers
Doug


----------



## monkale (16/8/06)

BUGGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :super:


----------



## frogman (16/8/06)

We bow before you.


----------



## jimmy01 (16/8/06)

Mate that is awesome.

I am so depressed now as I am relegated to under the house which isnt even properly closed in and if I was any taller than my 165 cm then I would knock myself out on the floor bearers every time I ventured downstairs for a beer.

I think I'm going to cry.


Dave


----------



## Thommo (16/8/06)

Mate,

What hourly rate would you charge to come down to Sydney and talk my missus into letting me build something like that?

I reckon we could have the NSW XMAS case at your place as well. Definately worth the trip and airfare.

Thommo.


----------



## spog (16/8/06)

don;t suppose your missus has a spare sister as easy going as her? obviously she would need to rich.  :beerbang: bloody awesome set up.


----------



## mbd1979 (16/8/06)

i'm from the country, but have moved to the city. seeing that has convinced me to move back asap for the extra room i'm gonna need.

well done mate, echoing everyone else here, that's the bomb!

cheers :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/8/06)

I can see myself drinking all your beer and falling off that balcony.
Great stuff, I am in awe.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## andrewl (16/8/06)

...................................... can't.......... find........... words................................

BLOODY AWESOME!!!!!! :beerbang: 

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## big d (16/8/06)

Yep you have done an amazing job and have quite literally raised the bar(no pun intended).Talk about putting new ideas into peoples heads for a home bar set up.

Well done sqyre.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## danbeer (16/8/06)

Way Cool.


When I grow up I want a 'shed' like that!


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (16/8/06)

:blink: Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhh.................


:blink: 

AHuh......choke.....cough...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.

:blink: 

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think I just shed a tear.

ATOMT


----------



## *hop*cone* (17/8/06)

Holy CR%^ !!! 

This is clearly a case of how to win friends and influence people. By far the best bar on AHB, and that is no mean feat as there are so many awesome bars. How about a mystery AHB brisbane bus tour? Leave from a designated place and lob up to some mystery AHB bars. A good way to meet and greet. 

 


Hopcone


----------



## Steve (17/8/06)

HopCone
Can the bus come via canberra on its way to sqyres place please? :beer: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## pokolbinguy (17/8/06)

And if your heading to canberra dont forget to pick us Hunter folks up 

That is one amazing bar you have there sqyre.

Im so jealous, and i know i have the space to build one... now where's that winning lottery ticket :S .............


----------



## mje1980 (17/8/06)

Finally, the messiah has returned!!!!!!!, we all bow down to you oh great one!!. Mate, if that's not the absolute best home bar/pub setup, i dont know what is!. Well done mate, bet your neighbours afre friendly!


----------



## SteveSA (17/8/06)

Great effort! Looks like you've raised the bar  

But does it have one of these?



(From here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...t&p=119580)

Cheers
Steve


----------



## pokolbinguy (17/8/06)

Im assuming it has a pretty classy urinal...

something like this maybe??? B)


----------



## Hubby (17/8/06)

Now THAT is a Beer Temple! Even my wildest dreams don't come up to that standard - it's a beer drinker's Mecca :beerbang: 

I think an annual pilgrimage to your temple is in order ... oh Supreme Master Sqyre?


----------



## pokolbinguy (17/8/06)

any one looking at making a shed into a pub... you could do with this??

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Complete-Timber-Bar...6QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sqyre (17/8/06)

Thanks for all the awsome feedback guys...

anymore and i will have trouble fitting my swelled head into the shed. :blink: 



When the time comes i will be more than happy to play host to a 

swap meet / brew day. (or even brew weekend..plenty of camping room down the back..)

But i still have quite a bit of work to do before its ready for the christening...  

And i will definatly have to have my AG setup running witha few samplers on tap...



As for the urinal...climing the up and down the staircase helps the alcohol circulate..

(otherwise i've left a convenient 100mm gap between the bars on the handrail around

the verandah.)  



Thanks again guys..  

SQYRE...


----------



## Tony (17/8/06)

ahhhh but your not finished yet mate.

Now you have to come to my place in NSW and build one here so us cochroaches have a place to meet ang get pissed and fall off the balcany 

Great work mate, awsome stuff.

PM me for my address and i will send you the building plans  

cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/8/06)

I hate to be a spoil sport, but I dont like that setup one bit...for several reasons



You didnt build it at my place :angry: 

My missus would *NEVER EVER * let me build sonmething like that  

I dont have THAT much money :huh: 

I dont live close enough to drive home pissed... h34r: 

























But it is rather awsome ......just what do you do for a living to get access to all those timber slabs


----------



## sqyre (17/8/06)

> ......just what do you do for a living to get access to all those timber slabs



Funny you should ask Stu,

I'm a steel man actually....this is the first time ive tried my hand at working with wood..

Quite a chalenge...cant weld it back together.. :blink:


----------



## hupnupnee (17/8/06)

if I had a bar like that Id want a dunny like this one. That way I could admire my bar all the time.








Absolutly stunning mate!!!!!! :super: 

A hamock out the veranda and heaven would be yours.

BTW your a bastard and i hate you.  

floculator

Tim


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/8/06)

I happen to have a nice pile of 50mm Bloodwood and Ironbark slabs waiting to be put to good use...  

AND..I just cut down 4 very big trees that could be slabbed if I got my act together and stopped making beer for a few weekends... B)


----------



## oneills (17/8/06)

Sqyre

what type of timber did you use for the bar top ? 

That is one hell of a bar.


----------



## sqyre (17/8/06)

> what type of timber did you use for the bar top ?





Hey oneills, i used Bluegum slabs..

the local saw mill had hundreds of them when i first started doing inside

but a few months later i went back to grab some more and they had gotten rid of all of them..

i was pretty pissed.. :angry: .took me weeks to find another slab to roughly match the main bar slab 

so i could make the "L" shape Bar..

Actually they called the last slab i got "Red gum" not sure what the difference is.

i think at the end of the day a gum is a gum..color varies from tree to tree..


----------



## Thommo (17/8/06)

Finally built up the courage to show this post to my missus.

She says it's grounds for a divorce...and we're not even married yet!!!!!

Looks like I might be in the doghouse for dreaming...Is it okay if I crash at your's Sqyre?  

Thommo.


----------



## WilBier (17/8/06)

as a tradie, there is nothing like seeing somethin built outa steel

solid as a rock i reckon

houses these days, built to last 10 years.

but that my friend, looks like is would never move.

farkin oarsome.

WilBier

just need a bit of land to stick something like that on


----------



## PistolPatch (20/8/06)

I was just told about this thread. They are the funniest home brewing pics I have EVER seen. What a crack up!

If someone ever writes a book called, "Extreme Homebrewing," a photo of your shed and house together should be on the front cover.

As for it not being ready, looks ready enough to me for the Xmas Swap - no pressure though! I'm sure a few of us could even come out on a weekend and help  I'll even bring my Brew In A Bag gear and brew you up an All Grain on site while the others work 

Thinking of your pics is going to keep me amused and considerably jealous for days especially as I'm in a 1 BRM apartment!

:beer: PP


----------



## yardy (20/8/06)

the rest of the world must look at how we live down under and just go.....


HOLY SHIT ! :blink: 


Nice work mate, stick your chest out. 

cheers

yard


----------



## Mr Bond (20/8/06)

*YOU DA MAN!*


----------



## matti (20/8/06)

Absolutely fantastic gobble smacked.
That's what dreams are built pf and you built your dream.
Now who said there wasn't any hope in mankind?
:beer: 
green of envy
matti


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/8/06)

Eeehhhh fully sick mate.  

Warren -


----------



## Chilled (21/8/06)

Since finding these pics Iv'e been back everyday (sometimes twice a day...) just to drool/dream. Her indoors must be from the same mould as yours Thommo...all I get is a "NO" and we aint married yet either.
Sqyre I don't know whether to thank you or curse you...but any Ozzie bloke worth his salt could only say good on yer mate. :super:


----------



## brownie-Who-Took-My-Name? (21/8/06)

Do you need a divorce lawyer? I know a good one.

Well done dude. that is beautiful

Cheers
Brownie


----------



## Batz (29/9/06)

If you have not read this thread go back to go !

Unreal

Batz


----------



## Brewtus (30/9/06)

People joke about a mans shed is his castle. We have all seen the beer add with the sneaky shed out the back. You have set the bar so high no one will put their shed on the forum again. This will go down with the Sultan of Brunei's plane.......Fantastic effort.


----------



## bindi (30/9/06)

Go on, admit It, how many others go back to this thread just to drool and dream B) ?
I love it.


----------



## *hop*cone* (30/9/06)

bindi said:


> Go on, admit It, how many others go back to this thread just to drool and dream B) ?
> I love it.



I admit I am back for a second look, so when is this mystery bus tour hapening. Not really a mystery at all, we will all just lob up to Squires place and sink some lovely brew. How about a gold coin donation for charity. Could be a great day. Any takers?

Hopcone


----------



## Ross (30/9/06)

*HoP*CoNe* said:


> I admit I am back for a second look, so when is this mystery bus tour hapening.
> Hopcone



No mystery, 20+ of us heading there early December for the xmas case swap  - Be there or be square  

cheers Ross...


----------



## andrewl (5/11/06)

Sqyre... Any updated pics of "The Kingdom"? Just wondering what it looks like now.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (6/11/06)

Though I am not in a position to visit it, i bring my mates to this thread to show them a REAL SHED!!!


----------



## sqyre (6/11/06)

Hey Fella's,

Iv'e been a bit pre-occupied with other projects etc. and haven't done alot to the shed at all.

I have done a little work to the bar area in preperation for the Xmas case swap but other than that not alot! :huh: 



Here is a pic of the bar..

I will take a few more pics when its all cleaned up just before the swap. As i'm not sure it will look the same after.  

View attachment 9891


View attachment 9892


----------



## Steve (6/11/06)

sqyre said:


> Hey Fella's,
> 
> Iv'e been a bit pre-occupied with other projects etc. and haven't done alot to the shed at all.
> 
> ...



Senbloodysensational...


----------



## SteveSA (6/11/06)

Sqyre that's a damn fine looking dog house. Makes me want to hump a visitor's leg just to be sent there.

Any chance of some photos of your keg set-up behind/under the bar?

Scratchin' and sniffin'
Steve


----------



## sqyre (6/11/06)

> Any chance of some photos of your keg set-up behind/under the bar?



Hey SteveSA,

I would, unfortunatly thats one of the projects keeping me busy.. :blink: 

Behind the bar is just a framework, hence the interesting camera angle in the photos.

The keg setup will be located downstairs with beerlines up to the font upstairs. 

All (hopefully) chilled with my home made glycol setup.

Check it out *HERE.* 



Thanks for the awsome feedback.

sqyre...


----------



## Boozy the clown (7/11/06)

And you say you are a steel man? :blink: 

Maybe you are in the wrong job or have a good group of mates who are chippies.

Thats just insane. I bet you are many wives worst enemy. Such inspiration to so many blokes.

Theres gotta be an award made out for that sort of effort. Just don't go blowing your liver and not be able to use that 'Tavern'


----------



## hooky (7/11/06)

Sincerely, a true work of art.

Hooky. :beer:


----------



## browndog (7/11/06)

A full report of Sqyres Bar room extraordinaire will be presented to the AHB members shortly after the 9th of Dec. Sqyre is hosting the AHB QLD 2006 Xmas Swap and I can tell you there are a lot of people up here keen to be quaffing a well made ale and enjoying the view from Sqyres bar.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## PistolPatch (13/12/06)

browndog said:


> A full report of Sqyres Bar room extraordinaire will be presented to the AHB members shortly after the 9th of Dec. Sqyre is hosting the AHB QLD 2006 Xmas Swap and I can tell you there are a lot of people up here keen to be quaffing a well made ale and enjoying the view from Sqyres bar.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Browndog still hasn't woken up so...

Did Sqyre's Bar/Shed/Pub stand up to it's Australia-wide AHB dumbfoundment? Could it really handle a QLD AHB Swap?

You can make your own judgments by having a squint from this post onwards.

Mr & Mrs Sqyre - an unforgettable Swap!

Many thanks,
Pat


----------



## browndog (13/12/06)

> Browndog still hasn't woken up so...



It's all Batz fault, and I'm wide awake now Pat. Let me tell you folks Sqyres bar is bloody awesome, it should be every brewers birthright to have a place like that. He has given me ideas for when I get my super :blink: 


cheers

Browndog


----------



## sqyre (14/12/06)

I think i got the seals of approval...

View attachment 10503


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (18/6/07)

Hey Squire, love this thread!
Any updated pictures (of the bar that is)


----------



## xknifepointx (20/6/07)

I showed my girlfriend last night and she reckons the shed is the new house you built. She didn't believe me when I said the house was the tiny white thing next to it.


----------



## sqyre (20/6/07)

xknifepointx said:


> I showed my girlfriend last night and she reckons the shed is the new house you built. She didn't believe me when I said the house was the tiny white thing next to it.



LOL :lol: ...

If you have a look there is a pic of the staircase framework leading down to the back door of the house... so it is "the Shed" and not the "house"....well sort of.. i get confused myself sometimes... :blink: 



Have a look.. CLICK HERE for a few pics of the Boys enjoying themselves inside, outside, underneath, etc....at last years Case Swap...

Not much has changed since then... i will probably get stuck into doing some more if i have any $$$ left after the rest of the reno's around the place.



Sqyre...


----------



## milpod (23/1/08)

Sorry for bringing up an old thread,found it accidently in a search, I thought Shangri-La was fictional.

Now I know it exists.

Just superb


----------



## sqyre (23/1/08)

Thanks milpod,
I'm not sure where you are but i usually host the Queensland Xmas case swap each year if you want to make a pilgramige..  
Here is pics from 2007's Swap *LINK* (Pics start at the bottom of the page and continue for a few.)

Sqyre..


----------



## KGB (23/1/08)

W . O . W . :icon_drool2: 

Superb, I want a pub at the back of my house too. I'm sick of drinking at expensive places and getting kicked out!

I'm getting married on sunday - how long should I wait before raising the request for the new "shed"..??? <_<


----------



## HKS (24/1/08)

I'm speechless. If that isn't the most awesome bar setup I have ever seen, well crap, to top that would be insane. You are one lucky man mate. I bow to you! You da man!

Cheers


----------



## newguy (24/1/08)

KGB said:


> I'm getting married on sunday - how long should I wait before raising the request for the new "shed"..??? <_<



Don't wait. Strike early. Ask Saturday. She'll be caught up in the leadup to the big day and will be much more friendly to the idea. Record the conversation to use as evidence later. B)


----------



## chiqui_ar (24/1/08)

WOW!
I want my ticket to fly!





sqyre said:


> And the inside...
> 
> Pretty much finished the walls windows etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## sqyre (17/11/12)

Just for shits and giggles...


----------



## Rowy (17/11/12)

Two questions Sqyre........

1./ Can you play?

2./ Is it level?

Rowy


----------



## bradsbrew (17/11/12)

1. Yes he can, 
2. no it's not. 


But Sqyre is good at pool and the table is level.

Cheers


----------



## Rowy (17/11/12)

Never played before myself but I'll give it a go.


----------



## jyo (17/11/12)

sqyre said:


> Just for shits and giggles...
> View attachment 58560



I would have dredged a 10 year necro thread to post a pic of that set up. Mate, that is rad.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/11/12)

jyo said:


> I would have dredged a 10 year necro thread to post a pic of that set up. Mate, that is rad.


Yeh but NECRO is your thing  
Sick puppie !


----------



## soundawake (17/11/12)

Absolutely tremendous, and looks like its been put to good use by AHB members. Awesome


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (18/11/12)

oh I remember this thread  

just love my trips here over the years and looking forward to swap2012 in a few weeks ..


cheers mate .


----------



## sqyre (18/11/12)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> oh I remember this thread
> 
> just love my trips here over the years and looking forward to swap2012 in a few weeks ..
> 
> ...



It's where we first met Neddy . .


----------



## Zizzle (19/11/12)

sqyre said:


> It's where we first met Neddy . .



*Bromance alert*


----------



## sqyre (19/11/12)

Zizzle said:


> *Bromance alert*


i left out :-

It's where we first met Neddy . . 
double ending the Hippie... 
(thats you Zizzle, just in case you forgot. legal weed in USA make you a little slow..) :lol: 

Sqyre..


----------



## Sainter1775 (19/11/12)

Holy Crap!!!....firstly that is crazy sick...secondly I live in Greenbank relativly close to you....let the hunt begin.

Thanks made my day seeing that.


----------



## stux (19/11/12)

Better late than never.

Love it when I find one of these threads 

AMAZING.

Homebrew Pub.


----------



## bruce86 (19/11/12)

holy effing sh*t lol


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (19/11/12)

That's ridiculous! I mean that as a compliment of the highest order. 
All of a sudden I get your avatar - I would have that look too if I had this setup.


----------



## Batz (19/11/12)

It's all about your priorities in life, this shed is out there! I've never seen anything that comes close or known a wife that would allow such a thing, a bar bigger than the house. :blink: 

You guys enjoy it now


----------



## Morebeer4me (19/11/12)

Sainter1775 said:


> Holy Crap!!!....firstly that is crazy sick...secondly I live in Greenbank relativly close to you....let the hunt begin.
> 
> Thanks made my day seeing that.



I could probably stumble that far, nice shed mate


----------



## sqyre (20/11/12)

Thanks Guys :icon_cheers: 
Yeh, the missus is pretty easy going... (But not cheap... :huh: )
well, most of the time anyway... ( i'm talkin about the cheap part.. :lol: )

cheers,
Sqyre


----------



## pk.sax (20/11/12)

Wow. Just wow. That's an amazing pub! Tht is a pub. Do you do tours??


----------

